# Fry, fry and more fry!



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL - I done what Mala told me too and practically stripped the mama's of the babies.. I had to take out every single piece of rockwork to catch them - thank goodness it was only about 30 pieces.. LOL


Ive got 22 yellow lab babies! They are happily munchin in the fry holder I bought from Mala!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Excellent! Grats!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats! Alot of fry from them! Now get that camera out 

:fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, 22 of them!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Mala said:


> Congrats! Alot of fry from them! Now get that camera out
> 
> :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun:


well, when I got up this morning, there are only 7 left in the container! I guess the others swam out through those little holes that you drilled in that fry holder I bought..


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Aw I'm sorry.  Hopefully they'll come back. What good is a container with holes in it Mala?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

O no Peach! Hmm i might have grabbed the larger holed one on accident. GRRRR, i'll get you out a small holed one asap.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Mala said:


> O no Peach! Hmm i might have grabbed the larger holed one on accident. GRRRR, i'll get you out a small holed one asap.


no biggie! Ive got a small 2 gallon tank that has a sponge filter Im about to set up for'em.. I'll be ready for the next batch now that I know what to expect.. lol


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

grats gp,

i know the feeling about the rock work. kinda a pain to try and catch when they duck into the rocks


----------

